

Google Chrome Browser Gains 20% Share in Korea - srathi
http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/08/06/2012080601272.html
Google browser Chrome's market share has exceeded the 20 percent mark in Korea, according to market researcher StatCounter on Sunday. Chrome accounted for 20.9 percent of the browser market here as of July 29.
======
jayfuerstenberg
It's really about time. Korea has been held hostage by IE for far too long.

